# Multilevel architecture



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

skyscrapercity0 said:


> here's one of the most awesome multi-level house exteriors i've seen in a long time:
> 
> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsmem3UZ711qgihtco1_500.jpg
> 
> ...


I love the houses of Arthur Erickson, definitely one of my favorite residential architects. I can't understand why someone could decide to demolish something like that.


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

And now for something crazy, the house na of Sou Fujimoto.
I'm not a great fan of it and certainly I could never live in something like that, but visually it's impressive


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

another impressive structure is the Book Mountain


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

a loft in instambul


























http://www.decoist.com/2014-09-26/ultimate-bachelor-pad-dream-penthouses-ideas/


----------



## MrVillageIdiot (Nov 14, 2014)

mapece said:


> I don't want to limit this to houses:
> 
> Stage center, Okhlahoma city


Heres a um, more recent picture of it....(Before its demolition)








Heres the full gallery of the abandoned Stage center
: http://www.abandonedok.com/stage-center/


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Marcio Kogan - livraria cultura


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

This is so cool. I would totally live in this.


----------



## Huggkruka (Aug 26, 2005)

ThatOneGuy said:


> House NA
> 
> This is so cool. I would totally live in this.


I visited two years ago, the blue beetle was still there so I assume the owners are happy enough. Nice little Tokyo residential area, not too far from a metro station... I could live there for sure.

And to contribute:

Eemhuis by Neutelings & Riedijk










Archdaily

The ridiculously massive Humboldt Library in Berlin










 Dmitry Karpov on Flickr

I really appreciated the "Wood House", stared for way too long...


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Huggkruka said:


> I visited two years ago, the blue beetle was still there so I assume the owners are happy enough. Nice little Tokyo residential area, not too far from a metro station... I could live there for sure.


Do at least bathroom and bedrooms have a bit more privacy or it's like "Hey guys look at me, I'm taking a dump"?


----------



## anawaransari (Jul 22, 2015)

*Nice Architectuct Interior works.*

Dear Sir, 

I Agree . Your Interior Animation Works Very Nice And Very Helpful.


----------

